# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  hỏi cách chạy file mp3 liên tục trên media

## Binhboong92

có ai biết cách tạo file mp3 cho media chạy liên tục như liên khúc kô, bạn mih mang máy đi cài bên cty hùng phát họ làm cho nó chạy liên tục ( chưa hết bài này nó đã chạy được 1 đoạn của bài sau và cứ thế nó liên tục....) tìm mãi mà toàn bảo swr dụng phần mềm thôi.kô biết chỉnh trong media như thế nào cả. ai biết thì chỉ giúp với.minh thix cai này lắm mà kô tìm ra.thanks

----------


## phiphi91

đó chỉ là cách tạo track trong list của nó thôi .để dạng như giởi thiệu từng bài hát sơ lược qua bằng một khúc dạo ngắn thôi 
bạn cứ nghịch trong phần add list là sẽ ra thôi !

----------


## alodienlanh

> đó chỉ là cách tạo track trong list của nó thôi .để dạng như giởi thiệu từng bài hát sơ lược qua bằng một khúc dạo ngắn thôi 
> bạn cứ nghịch trong phần add list là sẽ ra thôi !


 bạn hướng dẫn mình cụ thể đi.minh kô hiểu lắm

----------


## xuxulinh0993

> có ai biết cách tạo file mp3 cho media chạy liên tục như liên khúc kô, bạn mih mang máy đi cài bên cty hùng phát họ làm cho nó chạy liên tục ( chưa hết bài này nó đã chạy được 1 đoạn của bài sau và cứ thế nó liên tục....) tìm mãi mà toàn bảo swr dụng phần mềm thôi.kô biết chỉnh trong media như thế nào cả. ai biết thì chỉ giúp với.minh thix cai này lắm mà kô tìm ra.thanks


cuối cùng cũng tìm ra. các pồ thử nghiệm đi nhé>>>>đảm bảo mê lun.
http://www.namdinhonline.net/forum/showthread.php?t=21666

----------

